# FreeBSD 8.2 on  ASUS P5G41T-M SI



## Twister (Dec 18, 2011)

Hello!

I have a system with FreeBSD 8.2 working on an ASUS P5G41T-M SI and I'm met with some strange problems. Does anybody know - does 8.2 work on this motherboard? Are there known problems?


----------



## mav@ (Dec 18, 2011)

So what are the problems?


----------



## Twister (Dec 19, 2011)

Hello!


```
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: <A_M_I_ OEMXSDT> on motherboard
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: [ITHREAD]
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: Power Button (fixed)
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of fed1c000, 4000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of fed20000, 20000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of fed50000, 40000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of ffc00000, 300000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of fec00000, 1000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of fee00000, 1000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of f0000000, 4000000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of 0, a0000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi0: reservation of 100000, 7bd00000 (3) failed
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: Timecounter "ACPI-fast" frequency 3579545 Hz quality 1000
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: acpi_timer0: <24-bit timer at 3.579545MHz> port 0x808-0x80b on acpi0
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: cpu0: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: ACPI Warning: Incorrect checksum in table [OEMB] - 0x99, should be 0x98 (20101013/tbutils-354)
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: cpu1: <ACPI CPU> on acpi0
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: pcib0: <ACPI Host-PCI bridge> port 0xcf8-0xcff on acpi0
Dec 19 08:26:04 gw kernel: pci0: <ACPI PCI bus> on pcib0
```

Is this problem?
I want to upgrade BIOS to new version. So I will post new lines about ACPI after upgrading.


----------



## mav@ (Dec 20, 2011)

ACPI often have some oddities. Unless you have some other problems, this doesn't looks bad to me personally.


----------

